# Goat Eye Related Problem



## Jana (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm new to having goats. 1 1/2 - 2 weeks ago, "Sugar", one of my lamancha goats seemed to be swelling behind both of her eyes, like they were bulging out. The inside membrane was puffy and very pink. So I started loose minerals (should have started that sooner I know), isolated her and started spraying her eyes with Vetericyn. Her eyes looked red and weird, no discharge. They had been wormed with Ivomectin drench mid-Feb. and over Christmas. So after a couple days I decided to give all 4 of my does, that are to be bred here in a month, 3ml Biomycin subQ everyday for 5 days. I also put a couple drops of the Biomycin in Sugar's eyes each day. I did this just in case it was pinkeye. Since then, I've been giving them all probiotic. Her eye swelling almost went away, but the vertical membrane that is under the main eyelid still came out over her eye on the sides more than what is normal. She seems fine. Her eyes look like they are draining in the pic because of the Biomycin I dropped in. I cannot find anything like it on the internet. She didn't get the oozy cloudy eye that you see pics of with a pinkeye infection. Eating and pooping look fine and normal. She looks behind her alot, like she's trying to look at the sky or stretch her neck. She's always done this. All the goats are back together now and I've cleaned out the 2 stalls they've been in just in case. They've been back together for about 5 days now and her eyes are swelling again and the membranes are back to being "puffy". Does anyone have any ideas on this?

I would appreciate any advice!!! 
Thanks - JG


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome.... :thumb: 

You have treated her for everything ...I can think of....I really would recommend a vets opinion on this... as it is her eye site ...that is in jeopardy.... with no results from treatment....
Biomycin...I would of thought would of took care of it...Hmm... :scratch: 

loose minerals has nothing to do with the eyes...but.... it is good to have out for them.. at all times... :wink:

Praying for your Doe.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Ewe. Pink eye IS going around. That may be what it is. It could be a more resistant kind. I would call a vet for sure.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

That pic made my eyes WATER!!!

Wow, looks like pink eye, I freaked when my bucks eye looked weird, I would call a vet, eye problems are VERY serious


----------



## Jana (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your input. We've been out of work for a few months and I was just trying to avoid taking her to a vet, but I want to make sure she's healthy before I breed her and before I bring a buck over. I wonder if i needed to treat her for a couple more days with the biomycin? If it was pinkeye, wouldn't my other goats also be getting it? She was isolated from the others after having symptoms for 2 or so days. I have 4 other goats. What do you think? Hmmmm?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I dont think it's pink eye, it'd be more runny.
looks kind of like a brain swelling, or some sort of inflammation.
I'd giver her a copper bolus if she hasn't had one recently, and B-1 injections..
I've also heard of goats having a dysfunctional thyroid.


----------



## Jana (Feb 5, 2011)

I hate to say it, but my feeling is it's not pinkeye either. I wonder what you do with a goat with thyroid issues? Sounds like I need to get her in. I suppose a large animal vet charges about the same as a small animal vet does. Thanks for all the info!!! Now the B-1 and Copper injections are to help just in case it's a vitamin/mineral deficiency? 

JG


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Jana,

I have heard that you can put iodine down their back or paint it onto the tail web and it will absorb into the skin that way for thyroid issues. http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... iency.html

Hope this helps,
Tracy


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Iodine may cause hypothyroid problems, I wouldn't mess with it unless a vet tells you to, especially since you don't know what her problem is. I know some people who have quit using it on umbilical cords for fear of causing permanent damage to the thyroid. (I haven't quit that, but I quit giving them kelp because it has a lot of iodine in it.)

I can't tell how big your goats are, but the oxytet dose is 3ml per 100 pounds, it's possible the dose might not be big enough. I had a couple goats get eye infections from jamming their heads in the hay rack into some wheat hay, that has some very tiny needle like bits. Oxytet works for that too. I am putting the wheat in tubs now, but over time this has happened three times and only when I was giving them wheat grass. It didn't look like your pictures though. 

For sure you are right not to bring someone else's animal in until you have it resolved.

I hope you have a vet who will be able to figure it out. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is Sugar doing? ray: :hug:


----------

